# Penny's Travel Cage



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Okay. Some background. I'm going to visit my dad. He lives 12 hours away and I don't get to see him often so when I can travel I take a week or more to visit with him. We drive. Normally I take my little dog, Jack, and my sister brings her little one as well. I normally leave the big dogs home with my fiance. But Shawn is able to get the time off and is able to finally meet my family before we get married. :grin: However, the one trip we took together, we boarded our dogs for three days. However, that is incredibly expensive for our nine day trip. So I asked my mom to watch them. Which leaves Penny. I could not ask my mom to watch Penny and two fifty pound huskies, plus she has her own animals. 

So Penny is coming with us. I have those hand warmer upper thingies. I have an abundance since we snowboard. I have a travel carrier, hard plastic, and a thermometer with a probe that I can put in her carrier while we travel. She does great in car rides, the ride home from the breeders was eventful and I don't think she ever noticed. The two hour drive to my moms, she just slept. So I'm not worried about the drive right now. If I need something please let me know. 

The thing I wanted to get advice on is her cage when we get to my dads. I did not want to take apart her C&C cage, with ALL those zipties and put it back together. Besides with three humans and two dogs, I would not ask my dad to make room for a nearly seven square foot cage. So I bought her a Sterilite tub and have modified it. 

Here are the pictures. I haven't drilled the hole for her wheel yet but that is the easy. Are the ventilation holes big enough? Is the top secure enough? I didn't want to put the mesh all the way across because she is used to having so much air from her C&C. However, I only cut out the center part of the lid. So there is about 3 or 4 inches from the lid. Also no animals like cats at my dads that can get into her cage. The mesh is to put her CHE on.


----------

